# Centerpin rod



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I am just wondering what kind of rods you guys use and how long do I really need to go in ohio for a rod when I first bought my centerpin 2 years ago the guy talked me into buying a 9 ft fenwick hmx its too short and it's hard to mend my line where I want it to be..I feel like I will get more distance in my wallis cast also if I had a longer rod


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish a 13 foot clarus rod.


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

13.5' cts 4-8


----------



## fishoner (Jan 30, 2009)

have a st croix 13 for sale in classifieds 80 dollars


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry guys I didn't realize I already made a thread about this... I do have a question for you guys that use high vis line do you use a shot line and if so do you put the swivel above or below your float...?


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I put the swivel below the float and then run floro carbon. I have 10lb mainline and then run 6lb floro.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply I've had about 50/50 people tell me both. I have tried both and I can't decide which one I like more


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

I run 12lb Nanofil for my mainline. I pretie my shot lines with a micro swivel on each end, 10lb mono, then add about 18" of fluorocarbon, usually 6-8lb depending on conditions. Float goes on the mainline above the top swivel. This is the system I've found to work best for me.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I do it pretty much as the above poster but I'm using 12 pound siglon with a short piece (2 to 3 feet)of 10 pound mono uni knotted to the main line. At the end of the mono I have one of the smallest size swivels and to that I tie on whatever pound flouro leader I'm using for that trip. 

What ever you do you want any break offs to occur below your float. If possible I also put some of my shot on the 10 pound mono so it's less things to redo after a break off. I feel the sooner I can get back to fishing the better.

I also always use the fast snaps/quick clips so I don't have to retie every time I change flies or baits. I will loose a fish or two every year when the klips fail but to me it's worth it.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Yes you always want to break off below the float so you can get it back, I like to start gradual with the weight the heaviest on the main line below the float and on the floro I put the smaller weight. In clear water I like to run 6lb or less.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys I appreciate all the help I have been pinning for 3 seasons now I love it you guys have helped me a ton on here! I didn't have a mentor or someone else that pins to fish with so you guys and centerpin talk are all I have had thanks again


----------

